# المنتدى قسم الكمبيوتر والإنترنت و ملحقاتهم قسم البرامج والشروحات برنامج Remove Fake Antivirus 1.90 لازالة برامج الانتي فايروس العالقة

## mohamed73

* هذا التطبيق يستخدم لازالة مكافحات الفيروسات الوهمية من الكمبيوتر الخاص بك*  
مازالت الفيروسات تترصد على شبكة الانترنت و بالتاكيد من اسوأ الاشياء ان تجد طريق جديد اكثر خطورة لاصابه الكمبيوتر
و فى محاولات الفيروسات للوصول الى الجهاز النظيف تتظاهر بانها المكافح للفيروسات الاكثر فاعلية و المتوفر بالمجان
فى بعض الاحيان مكافح الفيروسات الحقيقى يفشل فى الكشف عن البرامج الخبيثه المثبته لذا يجب ان تكون لدينا الحلول المخصصة لذلك. 
و من هنا وجدت الطريق الى ازالة مكافح الفيروسات الوهمى , مثل بعض برامج  مكافحات الفيروسات لديها بعض المشكلات فى حالة ازاله الملفات المصابة مثل:
 Cyber Security , Braviax ,Alpha Antivirus ,Green AV , Windows System Suite, Personal Antivirus    * الجديد في نسخة Remove Fake Antivirus 1.90:* 
 اضافة القابلية لازالة Smart Security   *  تفاصيل البرنامج:* 
     نظام التشغيل:
Windows All
حجم البرنامج:
234 KB
  الترخيص:
نسخة مجانية  * تنزيل البرنامج*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## سيسكو222

حل فعال الله ينور

----------

